# Got my head mount back today



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Got it back today but something looks wrong................


----------



## waterwalker (Jan 24, 2008)

Could just be the lighting, I've never seen one in direct light or sober for that matter.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

you got me. i said "oh, mounts are comming back " why ron, why....


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Them SOB's are hard to shoot! Congrats


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

let us know when you nail this sucker.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2007)

TOXIC................. MUST AGREE WITH YOU ABOUT THE CHECK THING ABOUT THE VETERANS . KNOW THAT FOR A FACT . I,M A 100% DIS-ABLED " VIETNAM VETERAN " way 2 go buddy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [email protected]


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I passed on that one last year hoping to let it get bigger. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

But it looks NOTHING like you....


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

lol.....Looks like the trophy of a lifetime!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks good to me..Great mounting job it could be the angle or the lighting....A buck like that can hang on my wall anytime......Jim.....


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I seen one of those jack-alope-magpies. He must of been flying too fast and rammed into a tree and stuck then died. It was almost fully decomposed so I could not recover it in tact.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Never hunted for them...From the stories I have heard if you don't kill them on the first shot ...They can get pretty mean when they are wounded...Your next quest will probably be a Cape Buffalo in Africa....................Jim......


----------

